# Geneva to Marseilles days 8-10



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

There is really no point in saying anything more about Garmin navigation or the lack there of, we were in Provence and it was way past time for us to ride.

And hike and paddle and eat and drink...... :yesnod:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

One day the organizers loaded us all in busses for a drive to the top of the days ride. Everyone got to see hill top towns and some great scenery and lavender fields just past full bloom (but they still smelled great).

Being the wayward kids we are, instead of taking the mostly downhill route they had laid out we consulted our maps and hit a nice climb up to the Col du Mars for some really great views and some really scary descending before rejoining the group for the rest of the day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

While we had been riding and shopping the boat had moved downstream to Arles which meant that we had another long bus ride.

The bus got to Arles before the boat but the organizer figured it would happen so he arranged for the group to attend a very strange bull fight in an authentic Roman coliseum. The idea seemed for the bull fighters to smack the bull on the forehead without getting killed by the bull.

Mostly the bull won.

Seemed like the shop keepers won too.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

For the next to last day of the tour the organizers had laid on all sorts of walks and talks and demonstrations in famous towns and such.

We OTOH were there to ride.

So that is just exactly what we did.

That left us plenty of time at the end of the day to walk (and graze) around Arles before everyone else showed up at the end of their day. :thumbsup:

_Next report: all's well that ends._


----------



## plc707 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Its on my "to do" bucket list.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Fantastic photos and trip!

I was in Arles just a few days earlier and was wondering what kind of boat would moor against those huge pilings! I got my answer, ... a huge boat! 

p.s. I want a retirement like yours (but not likely to happen)


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

What you saw were some "Courses Camargaises" (Bullfighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, Course camarguaise - Wikipédia). The object is to gather ribbons off of the bull's horns without getting gouged. The Bull is the primary star, the ribbon catchers are the secondary stars and the rest of the people running around are there to distract the bulls. Unlike Spanish-style bullfighting, the Bulls are not hurt, maimed or put to death.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

MB1 said:


> hit a nice climb up to the Col du Mars for some really great views and some really scary descending before rejoining the group for the rest of the day.


Glad you got to see Gordes, the Abbaye de Senanque and ride up the Col de Murs -- nice places all! Did you stop at the fountain near the washhouse in Murs just across from the huge oak tree -- the sweetest water ever!! If I had known you were riding in that area, I would have sent a real ride sheet for some of the most mind-blowing scenery you could imagine!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dayyyyyyum. i want to do that. i want to eat all that. but hasnt anyone ever told you, "NO HATS ON THE BED!"


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Fantastic. Can't wait for the next episode. What were the shopkeepers' reactions when a dozen sweaty cyclists wandered in?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Fantastic. Can't wait for the next episode. What were the shopkeepers' reactions when a dozen sweaty cyclists wandered in?


1) It is already posted.
2) It was 140 sweaty cyclists.
3) They didn't see cyclists, they saw $$$.


----------

